# Oslo crossed the rainbow bridge today



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Although my boyfriend says he was our cat, Oslo was all Bruces. Oslo has been living with my boyfriend for over 10 months now, sleeping with him every night my boyfriend was home. I often got pictures of Oslo, and his other cat, Tobie, sleeping together with Bruce, sent over my phone.

He was completely grey, not a white, black, or any other colored hair on him. In the light, he shimmered silver. Everything about him was beautiful, from his thick, long coat to his charming personality. He loved car rides, and would lay across the dashboard and look out the window while you were driving. He was very friendly towards dogs as well, even playing with Bruces roommates dogs puppies.

Today we came home from a wonderful day of hiking to find him dead on the road in front of Bruces house. I feel horrible that he had to pick his beloved cats body from the pavement.

You'll be missed Oslo.

July 28, 2009 - July 7, 2010


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Soooo sorry Fluffy :sorry: , how horrible : (((

Such a dear and beautiful cat and sooooo young to die that horrible way , just heartbreaking :smow:

The only comfort could be that the death was instantaneous *sigh and that he is now playing somewhere "over the rainbow" *sigh : (((


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I am so sorry that you lost Oslo. It is a terrible thing to have to pick up your beloved pet from the road. He was certainly a lovely fellow and obviously much loved and returned it. My condolences to you and your boyfriend.
_


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

My condolences to you and your BF,I know what your going thru I had the same thing happen to my beloved cat. Sending a big :hug: your way.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your loss Fluffyspoos (and give my sympathies to Bruce as well!) Treasure your good memories of Oslo and know that you gave him a loving home for his short sojourn here on earth! He was a gorgeous feline!

Barb


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear that. He was a gorgeous cat - my condolences to you both.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh he was a beautiful boy and so very young. I'm so sorry. These kind of things are so heartbreaking. I'm so very sorry!!!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

So sorry Fluffy and Bruce! Just looking at his cute pictures and thinking of Bruce's cute words made me cry.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

So sorry Oslo left this world at such a young age, and I'm also sorry Bruce had to experience such a dreadful sight.



I was only three at the time, but one of our neighbours hit "our" cat Raven. She was a stray that we fed and she would come inside sometimes during the winter months. My dad had to pick her up off the road. It's the risk you take with indoor/outdoor cats, but it is a terrible thing to experience.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes, its always a huge risk having indoor outdoor cats.

We put him into a lion cut once upon a time, we were considering doing it again soon, but couldn't bring outselves to cut off his beautiful coat he had grown into.









No matter what the circumstance was, you could pick this cat up and cradle him and he would accept it.









Here he is as a tiny baby, with my other cat, Obe.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I knew I had more pictures of him. These are from January.


































The bugger wouldn't keep his eyes open for me when I was taking pictures of him.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

What a shame, gone way too soon. 

Condolences.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

This is _exactly_ why my cats have always been (and will always be) indoor cats.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

So sorry for you and your boyfriend's loss. Lost my dear Tiger in the spring at the age of 18. To lose your friend after such a short life is indeed heartbreaking.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What a sad loss! Oslo looks like he was absolutely darling. I am glad to know he lived a much loved life, though it was way too brief. Wish you and Bruce comfort.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Just saw this thread. . . so, so sorry Fluffyspoos. My heart goes out to you and Bruce both. What a horrible event to experience. He sounds like one of those amazing cats that you only come across every now and then.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

OMD - Oslo was wicked cute, my condolences.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

flufflvr said:


> He sounds like one of those amazing cats that you only come across every now and then.


That is absolutely the kind of cat he was.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

What a beautiful cat . I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------

